# TSN -vs- Feeder



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

as requested
















*TSN*

He's close to 12" now, sharing a tank with 9" Ecat + 6" RD + 6" Pleco.

Enjoy


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

awesome..i love the music you picked..fit it perfectly..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

NIce accr!!!


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

haha omg.. thats a nasty fish... strikes with the same speed as thunder... scary to clean the tank or what?


----------



## TerrOr (Jul 5, 2003)

Cool


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

Ok, normally I hold my p's on a pretty damn high pedestal for all their aggression qualities...but I have to say that was totally freakin' bad ass as hell.

He just sat there and planned it out huh ?

just waitin' until the dumb feeder did'nt remember he was there.

ha hhja]]ajaa
fkafaj ja ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!!!!!!!!!!!111

laughed for almost a minute and a half.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that was quick


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that tSN is badass, but his tank sucks


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

holy sh*t that was *fast*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah its just sort of a

"look at that cute little fee--... "

moment


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

ROFL.....

Now the TSN's getting lazy....real lazy, dont even go out hunting now...wait for beefheart to swim by and *snap*


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well in the tank you videotaped him in, he has no room to swim :sad:


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

DAM THAT WAS FAST!!!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hmmm the link isn't working for me? It says it can't be found???


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

can't be found. why am i not surprised?


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Actually I took down the vid for now.... the TSN has grown quite a lot and in a much bigger tank now. New vid will soon follow guys...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

accr said:


> Actually I took down the vid for now.... the TSN has grown quite a lot and in a much bigger tank now. New vid will soon follow guys...


 please inform me when you get a vid up, PM me the link and I'll pin it


----------

